# Discharge of a firearm, from in a building



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Apart from any local ordinances and any setback laws related to " 500 feet from an occupied building or dwelling", are there any laws that limit a persons ability to shoot from a building to the outside? Like if my range building is a garage and I'm shooting down range at an outside target...good to go or no?


I think not but I was hoping someone could pin it down for me.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

why do you plan on putting "air holes" in your house for added ventilation? A nice cross breeze perhaps?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Apart from any local ordinances and any setback laws related to " 500 feet from an occupied building or dwelling", are there any laws that limit a persons ability to shoot from a building to the outside? Like if my range building is a garage and I'm shooting down range at an outside target...good to go or no?
> 
> I think not but I was hoping someone could pin it down for me.


As long as the property belongs to you or you have the owner's permission then the 500ft rule doesn't apply. It actually covers dwellings or other buildings "in use". This can be found in Mass General Laws.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah yeah I got that...I'm saying can you shoot from inside the building?



94c said:


> As long as the property belongs to you or you have the owner's permission then the 500ft rule doesn't apply. It actually covers dwellings or other buildings "in use". This can be found in Mass General Laws.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

isn't there a law , "discharging a firearm within city limits" ?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Apart from any local ordinances...which in my case there are no such things.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> isn't there a law , "discharging a firearm within city limits" ?


Negative. 500ft rule



SOT_II said:


> Yeah yeah I got that...I'm saying can you shoot from inside the building?


You can shoot from your rooftop if you want. Interestingly enough, if you live out in the boonies and your neighbor allows you to shoot at his dodge truck across the street in his yard, you're covered. If it was a BB gun you would not.

(You can't shoot a BB gun across any street or way.)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

There may be where you live, but not where I live.

I'm in the process of trying to build a year round shooting range so that you can shoot from a nice warm inside to the outside...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> There may be where you live, but not where I live.
> 
> I'm in the process of trying to build a year round shooting range so that you can shoot from a nice warm inside to the outside...


sounds like your going to have to stock up on a lot of windows.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Naw...I'll have large ports...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT, I think your all set. It's your property, and you have designed the building to be used for that purpose. Both ranges I use have buildings for that purpose. I don't see where it's a problem...after all, who's gonna mess with you about it...the neighborhood cows or horses?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Those horses drop a dime in a heartbeat...

of 48 or so noise complaints to the MSP last year I was 7 of them...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> Those horses drop a dime in a heartbeat...
> 
> of 48 or so noise complaints to the MSP last year I was 7 of them...


Not the rockets I hope, or the automatic weapons firing.
Must be the horses and cows farting making all of the noise


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

F-the noise complaints. Rich A-holes. Im a country boy through and though...grew up with random gun fire throughout the day any season in the area where I grew up. Nobody cared.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

209 said:


> grew up with random gun fire throughout the day any season in the area where I grew up. Nobody cared.


sounds like parts of certain cities.


----------

